# Merrick Watts quits breakfast show at Nova



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Merrick Watts has announced leaving breakfast show at Nova 96.9. He had been with the station for the past 10 years and spent most of time as a part of Merrick & Rosso show. It is not known yet who is going to replace him or what he is going to do next.


----------

